# how is samsung NP350V5C-S04IN?



## xpert007 (Sep 28, 2012)

hw about this laptop
NP350V5C-S03IN - OVERVIEW | SAMSUNG India

how is this build quality, does it has throttling issue , heating issue, how is its speaker quality , speaker quality?


----------



## rider (Sep 28, 2012)

Better to buy HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Price in India, HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com It's a normal laptop with no issues.

hp india is providing *2 Years Onsite Warranty *on this model with one year accidental cover. So, better to advantage of this offer before it ends.


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 29, 2012)

bro i am asking about lappy not which lappy to choose....
one of my frnd owns this hp one and he had got replaced his lappy's lcd 2 times, though hp service is among best , but ther malfunction rates are high.

if anyone owns this lappy or anyone knows something about it then tell how is its build quality , sound quality(is it really loud enough ), screen quality ,does it has throttling issue , heating issue , fps drop issue (while playing games).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 29, 2012)

xpert007 said:


> bro i am asking about lappy not which lappy to choose....
> one of my frnd owns this hp one and he had got replaced his lappy's lcd 2 times, though hp service is among best , but ther malfunction rates are high.
> 
> if anyone owns this lappy or anyone knows something about it then tell how is its build quality , sound quality(is it really loud enough ), screen quality ,does it has throttling issue , heating issue , fps drop issue (while playing games).



Its fine, plus HP _used to had_ issues, no problem as of now. The only thing is, G6 lineup's built is top notch, but fair enough.


----------



## RON28 (Sep 29, 2012)

why don't you check it personally...seems good with 3rd Gen I5 with 2GB 7670M and 1 TB hard disk...i suggest you to check before purchasing and also compare it HP and Dell 15R.


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 29, 2012)

anyone using this forum doesnot know about this lappy
shud i consider it or not......


----------



## rider (Sep 29, 2012)

xpert007 said:


> anyone using this forum doesnot know about this lappy
> shud i consider it or not......



the specs over the prices are not amazing better to look on other brands like hp, dell or asus.


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 30, 2012)

rider said:


> the specs over the prices are not amazing better to look on other brands like hp, dell or asus.



please suggest other brand models specially asus......


----------



## rider (Sep 30, 2012)

xpert007 said:


> please suggest other brand models specially asus......



Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook It is cheap because of no windows.


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 30, 2012)

rider said:


> Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook It is cheap because of no windows.



does asus had made any recent launch of 3rd gen i5 or k55vm i5 version ?
if yes then what is the price and specs...


----------



## rider (Sep 30, 2012)

xpert007 said:


> does asus had made any recent launch of 3rd gen i5 or k55vm i5 version ?
> if yes then what is the price and specs...



Yes, Asus K55VM-SX120V with all same specs but with 3rd gen core-i5, HD cam, 1 USB 3.0 port, windows 7 and 8GB RAM. It costs 8k more for these upgradation.


----------



## xpert007 (Oct 2, 2012)

rider said:


> Yes, Asus K55VM-SX120V with all same specs but with 3rd gen core-i5, HD cam, 1 USB 3.0 port, windows 7 and 8GB RAM. It costs 8k more for these upgradation.



sammy is better than this ?


----------



## rider (Oct 3, 2012)

xpert007 said:


> sammy is better than this ?



GPU of samsung is little better but not much but the overall hardware quality, reliability and durability of asus laptop would be much better.


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Oct 3, 2012)

Personally i never used Samsung Laptops but after going through your thread i have checked the specifications and everything of this Samsung lappy, so its nice and the best think which i like most is its look; i mean the overall appearance! Entire configuration is also Praiseworthy!
It would be better if you could move out your step on any nearby electronics and hands on this model once before you pay for anything.
Else one more option you can consider if you like to and that's 'HP 2000 Series 2124TU'.


----------



## xpert007 (Oct 3, 2012)

Kirtu Jindal said:


> Personally i never used Samsung Laptops but after going through your thread i have checked the specifications and everything of this Samsung lappy, so its nice and the best think which i like most is its look; i mean the overall appearance! Entire configuration is also Praiseworthy!
> It would be better if you could move out your step on any nearby electronics and hands on this model once before you pay for anything.
> Else one more option you can consider if you like to and that's 'HP 2000 Series 2124TU'.



i live in a city which doesnot have any shop having this laptop ,i had already checked in all stores......


----------

